# I'm where I belong



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

For those of you who might remember me, I've been a grad student for about as long as I've been on this forum. For me, for personal reasons, I live in Mexico. I just finished a PhD on some cultural issues in Mexico after a decade of study.


----------



## Bookwoman (Jun 17, 2021)

xolo said:


> For those of you who might remember me, I've been a grad student for about as long as I've been on this forum. For me, for personal reasons, I live in Mexico. I just finished a PhD on some cultural issues in Mexico after a decade of study.


Congratulations! What part of Mexico are you living in?


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Thank you! I live on the altiplano at 3000 meters.


----------

